# Post your battery stats



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay guys I will start this is my third or fourth discharge on this device I got it just a couple days ago. screen brightness was set at 25 percent. 3 hours of Pandora radio

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

